# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  garage roller door adjustment

## gerald austin

g,day all , Iam renovating 130 year old house , with little money , so mostly done myself use a lot of secondhand materials . At the moment , an old garage roller door that i,am making into a large built in tool box attached to shed just to keep all my garden tools etc.
having trouble tensioning door adjustment :Smilie:

----------

